# Unable to download 'Media Manager' for my new Sony Ericsson.



## Domiy (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought myself a new Sony Ericsson cellphone and, as I have done with any phone I have owned over the years, I had plans on transferring files from my PC to the phone. My main priority is just to store some music on my phone; which is a one of the primary things it is designed for as it has a personal walkman application installed in it. I've always had a bit of issues trying to efficiently do this with any phone but I always manage to get around it after doing some research etc. However, this seems to be beyond my ability. 

To transfer files, I need to install a program called 'Media Manager' onto my PC. I have the correct disc for this as it came with the phone package, and I have even been successful in installing another similar program called PCSuite; this allows me to control my phone over the PC when connected. I was able to install this without problems, however when I try to install Media Manager, I get an error message saying "The requirements were not met, press OK to exit". The requirements refer to what the program says is needed on my PC, which appears to be something called "MICROSOFT WMF 11 REDIST FOR MTP SUPPORT". I tried downloading this file but I could not find it avaliable anywhere. How can I get this file/application on my PC, ie where can I find it? 

THANKS!


----------

